# Any TF packages in the Northwest? Beeweaver lost UPS



## endurider (May 16, 2014)

Beeweaver has lost UPS delivery to the Northwest. I am looking for two TF packages. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

old sol in Oregon has some survivor bee nucs give him a call. http://oldsolbees.com/shop/


----------



## J.Lee (Jan 19, 2014)

Any reason for why they lost UPS delivery to the northwest? I have dealt with them in the past and had great luck with them delivering on time.


----------



## endurider (May 16, 2014)

I have Warre hive and their website says that cannot supply nucs for any type top bar hive and they do not provide packages.


----------



## endurider (May 16, 2014)

J.Lee their email said "If you are receiving this email it is because you are currently scheduled to have package bees shipped to you this spring via UPS. In late February UPS alerted us that they will no longer allow us to use the shipping cages and syrup we have used in the past. We appealed and were able to get permission to use the cages (until we run out of our current inventory), but not the feed. This morning the ‘Dangerous Goods’ department informed us they will allow us to use solid food only. We have thousands of cages built and ready for spring, and have since fall, but they will only accommodate liquid feed. There is not time to buy more lumber/supplies/feed and build new cages for April/May shipping."


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

Am I understanding correctly that you do not simply want a treatment free nuc in the NW?

That you want a treatment free warre nuc in the NW?

I suspect that there is a strong possibility that you will not find précisely want you want, see that it is such a narrow, specific niche in the market.

That obstacle would be easily overcome though, I think, if you were to fabricate an adapter board to on top of a langstroth hive to set a warre brood box on or under, and let the bees draw out your bars, and as they move out of the lang box, remove it.

I.wish you well in your search.


----------



## endurider (May 16, 2014)

Berglund, I am looking for a package of tf bees not a Nuc.


----------



## Fergus (Jan 27, 2015)

I get TF bees from Wolf Creek bees in Tennesee. They use USPS and have always had good bees and they have been reliable. http://wolfcreekbees.com/


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

You can install the nuc in a regular lang box, Then but you're warre box on top. The bees will move up into the warre equiptment.


----------

